# Instructor Recommendations



## Denbob (19 June 2018)

Hello lovely South West people,

After relocating I think it's time to start looking for an instructor to help get me and my youngster up and together. I'm not aiming to produce a world beater or a serious competition horse, maybe a low level ODE or two in the (very) long run! Mainly confidence building and strengthening for now.

Someone with experience with young horses and plenty of patience, who is sympathetic to low fitness levels on both mine and his part but willing to improve! 

Tia x


----------



## miss_c (23 June 2018)

What area are you?  The SW is pretty big!


----------



## Denbob (28 June 2018)

Ah! I completely forgot to mention that bit! I'm between Taunton and Yeovil, just on the Blackdown Hills.


----------



## Barlow (31 July 2018)

If you have your own transport I could recommend a couple of people - Im on the Taunton side of the Blackdowns


----------

